# Onkyo 606 and TV connection question



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

i have setup everything and everything is working great, but i cant seem to find out how to make the sound come out the speakers when i'm just watching TV, i would love to be able to hear the game on my new SVS speakers but i dont know how. Can anyone help?
setup:
Samsung 52" 1080p (HDMI)
Onkyo 606 (HDMI)
PS3 (HDMI)
SCS-01 front 3 and 4 sony speakers
SVS sub


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: onkyo 606 question...*

Do you have a cable or satellite box? I believe the 606 only passes video via HDMI, not audio, so you will need to connect an audio cable, probably an optical digital cable from your set top box to your 606 for TV listening.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty sure the 606 is repeatable. What surround mode do you have your reciever in while watching games? Play around with the modes and see what format the game is broadcast in (usually tells you the mode at the very beginning of the game).


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

i checked all the surround modes, ill buy an optical cable and see what happens, any other advice? also i dont have a cable box.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Silly question...

Are you using the HDMI "OUT" to your receiver? And if you are. Did you assign that output to any of the 606's HDMI inputs?

I have the Onkyo 706 and for every HDMI cord I inputed into the receiver. I had to go into the setup and go through the steps to assign what HDMI port it went into and assign a label.

Can you tell us how you did your setup?

Good luck and I know it gets frustrating buying a new toy and not getting to play with it. Hang in there. I'm sure one of the audio studs in here will be able to figure out your problem much better than I. Keep fiddling around with it. You'll get it.


----------

